
Deploying PawJS Application to Heroku – Overly Simplified - tirthbodawala
https://www.reactpwa.com/docs/en/deploying-to-heroku.html
======
tirthbodawala
Well it would be simple to deploy to aws and gce as well, let me put a guide
for the same.

